# New kitty. Not sure of the breed.



## bedouin (Sep 2, 2009)

I think he could be a Turkish Angora but I'm not sure.

http://imgur.com/wCBcE


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

I have no idea of the breed but wow, is your kitty gorgeous!


----------



## Leanne2112 (Aug 13, 2010)

Is adorable a breed? What a cutie!!!


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

Leanne2112 said:


> *Is adorable a breed?* What a cutie!!!


LOL! It should be.....great idea!


----------



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)

Omg!!!! Your cat is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Very beautiful breed but unless you bought it papered from a breeder it is a Domestic 'moggie'. If the kitten came from the streets or from a rescue there is little to no chance it is a purebreed.

That said, it is a beautiful kitten to be enjoyed no matter the mix.


----------



## bedouin (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

MowMow said:


> Very beautiful breed but unless you bought it papered from a breeder it is a Domestic 'moggie'. If the kitten came from the streets or from a rescue there is little to no chance it is a purebreed.
> 
> That said, it is a beautiful kitten to be enjoyed no matter the mix.


Well thanks Debbie Downer.

Breedist!!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Newp. Colorist. Unless they are fat sassy ginger and white or glossy sleek blacks they are inferior.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

MowMow said:


> Newp. Colorist. Unless they are fat sassy ginger and white or glossy sleek blacks they are inferior.


Midnight concurs. lol


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

He's a pretty and handsome little fellow.

I've just been looking at Turkish Angoras. I think you could be right. At first I thought the ears weren't right, but but a Google kitten images search showed they're OK. So???


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

my4kitties said:


> Midnight concurs. lol


Sasha totally agrees quietly though. He doesn't want to end up tied up in Sisal with his head held down in the toilet while the other cats flush!


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

That is an absoluetely gorgeous kitten you have got there! It does look abit like a Turkish Angora and maybe your right!!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

I finally clicked on the pic. What a cute fluffster


----------



## bedouin (Sep 2, 2009)

I live in Egypt, so it's quite possible. It came from a pet store, but I wasn't the one who bought it.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Just because a kitty didn't arive on The Matflower doesn't mean it doesn't have good breeding. 

Double negatives my tush.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Which ship was the Matflower? :wink


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Adorable little kitty.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

MowMow said:


> Which ship was the *Mat*flower? :wink


It's a separate boat for cats with problems with their fur.


----------

